# spine-tingling



## zorspas

"Spine-tingling"

Can someone offer a appropriate equivalent in Turkish of this word? Not the meaning, just the word.

Thanks.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hi zorspas and welcome aboard!

The best word I can come up with right now is *kaskatı kesilme*. I might also suggest *piloereksiyon*, which sounds fairly terminological and not very technically correct as spine-tingling doesn't necessarily result in gooseflesh.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Chazzwozzer said:
			
		

> *kaskatı kesilme*. I might also suggest *piloereksiyon*


Far too specific, if I may say! Can we please have a context, _zorspas_?


----------



## zorspas

Here is the context, from a movie subtitle. (Pearl Harbor)

- It's like playing chess in the dark. Any rumor, troop movement, ship movement, spine-tingle, goose bump,we pay attention to it. When I was in the Asiatic Fleet, the locals used to try to get outside of a problem to try to see the inside. Well, I see a strike on Pearl. It's the worst thing that could happen. A blow to Pearl would devastate the Pacific Fleet's ability to make war.

- So, sir, you would have us mobilize the entire fleet at the cost of millions of dollars based on this spine-tingling feeling of yours?

Thanks for your attention.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

The context indicates that _spine-tingle_ would be more in the semantic sphere of *ürküntü*, “sudden fright”, or perhaps "only" *ürperti*, “a shiver, a shudder”.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

_...troop movement, ship movement, *spine-tingle*, goose bump...
_*Tevahhuş *would be my suggestion. Mind you, I still don't think it sounds just the way spine-tingle does to me.
_
....at the cost of millions of dollars based on this *spine-tingling *_feeling_ of yours?
_Saying* huşu uyandıran *wouldn't be so bad, I guess. Well, might not be very appropriate but, how about* "pimpirikli"* or *"kuşkucu," *I know that gives a total different idea, but I just felt it could be what is meant.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Chazzwozzer said:
			
		

> *Tevahhuş *would be my suggestion. Mind you, I still don't think it sounds just the way spine-tingle does to





			
				Chazzwozzer said:
			
		

> me.


In any case, between your sexually explicit terms taken from the colloquial language and the (still being used, by all means!) “Ottoman relic” tevahhuş, “fright, timidity”, there is quite some distance... If a word or an expression has a semantic potential between two extremes, one should always look at the context.

PS: Why is it that quotations sometimes are arbitrarily divided into two – like in this case. It has happened to me several times and I don’t understand the reason. Whatever I do to correct it, it just jumps back.


----------



## zorspas

I guess "ürkmek/korkmak - ürkütücü/korkutucu" are the most accurate answers, and there are some other variations of this kind of words I found out; spine-chillling, bone-chilling, it is kind of hard to find these words in dictionaries, at least in which I'm looking at.

Thanks everyone paid attention. Really appreciated 

And I'll ask these word (spine-tingling) to some English teacher, wait and see*.*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

_spine-tingle, goose bump, we pay attention to it...*
ürkmek/korkmak, tüylerin diken diken olması; bunlara dikkat ederiz...*

...this spine-tingling feeling of yours.__
*...bu ürkütücü/korkutucu hissin.
*_
So is this how you are translating it, seriously?


----------



## zorspas

I mean generally those words are the most accurate ones (for this context), and I dont think those words fit very precisely when we translate the context, but I cant put any other Turkish word instead. 

The meaning I'm getting from this word in this context is "kötü birşeyin yaklaştığını sezinlemek/hissetmek", but as you see this is not just a word, it is 4 four of them. 

Some synonyms for the word : 
1- breathtaking
2- exciting
3- gruesome
4- causing a surge of emotion or excitement
5- electrifying, thrilling

I'm doubtful we can give a just one word Turkish synonym for this word.

And what about "dehşetengiz" ? what do you think about it?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

The Persian suffix _*-engiz*(=... uyandıran/ ... veren) _donates adjectives and _*spine-tingle*_ is a noun. In the second line, however, it is used as adjective but then _*dehşetengiz *_sounds a bit odd. The following line gives a clue on what actually is meant:*

Admiral Chester W. Nimitz: *_So, sir, you would have us mobilize the entire fleet, at the cost of millions of dollars, based on this 'spine-tingling' feeling of yours?

*Captain Thurman:* No, sir. I understand my job is to gather and interpret material. Making difficult decisions based on incomplete information from my limited decoding ability is your job, sir. _


----------



## zorspas

so how u translate it Chazzwozzer? wht is meant? and yes i know dehşetengiz sounds odd, i never heard it coming from anyone's mouth, kinda archaic.

by the way thx to the one who made those red corrections on my writings. appreciated . should i start a correct language or u will keep correcting it. in latter case will be fine for me .


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*spine-tingle: tevahhuş*
*spine-tingling feeling of yours: kuşku dolu hisleriniz
*


----------



## zorspas

Chazzwozzer said:


> *spine-tingle: tevahhuş*
> *spine-tingling feeling of yours: kuşku dolu hisleriniz
> *



The second one is fine but first one is hard to understand. Possibly very big percentage of Turks wouldn't know that word, such as me. And it is originally Arabic, and archaic. So it has so much disadvantages. Eventually not a good offer, I guess. 

On balance I didn't like that word. Anyway no point arguing more I guess.

Thanks a lot.


----------

